# The TC 150 Most Recommended Symphonies



## jhar26

The results of a poll conducted by *emiellucifuge * whom we all thank for all the hard work he did on this. 

*1. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 'Choral'
2. Mahler - Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
3. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
4. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 'Jupiter'
5. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
6. Mozart - Symphony No. 40 'Great'
7. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
8. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
9. Schubert - Symphony No. 9 'Great'
10. Brahms - Symphony No. 4
11. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'
12. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral'
13. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique'
14. Schubert - Symphony No. 8 'Unfinished'
15. Mahler - Symphony No. 5
16. Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
17. Mahler - Symphony No. 6 'Tragic'
18. Mahler - Symphony No. 9
19. Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 'The Apocalyptic'
20. Mahler - Symphony No. 4
21. Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
22. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5
23. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
24. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 'Italian'
25. Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
26. Nielsen - Symphony No. 5
27. Brahms - Symphony No. 1
28. Mozart - Symphony No. 39
29. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2
30. Mozart - Symphony No. 38 'Prague'
31. Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
32. Haydn - Symphony No. 104
33. Mahler - Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
34. Beethoven - Symphony No. 8
35. Brahms - Symphony No. 3
36. Dvořák - Symphony No. 8
37. Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 'The Lyric'
38. Haydn - Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'
39. Mozart - Symphony No. 36 'Linz'
40. Haydn - Symphony No. 103 'The Drumroll'
41. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
42. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 6
43. Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 'Organ'
44. Messiaen - Turangalîla-Symphonie
45. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
46. Sibelius - Symphony No. 4
47. Nielsen - Symphony No. 4 'The Inextinguishable'
48. Dvořák - Symphony No. 7
49. Mozart - Symphony No. 25
50. Schubert - Symphony No. 5
51. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
52. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1 'Classical'
53. Webern - Symphony
54. Schumann - Symphony No. 3 'Rhenish'
55. Beethoven - Symphony No. 4
56. Brahms - Symphony No. 2
57. Franck - Symphony in D minor
58. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 'Scottish'
59. Honegger - Symphony No. 3 'Liturgique'
60. Glière - Symphony No. 3 'Ilya Muromets'
61. Sibelius - Symphony No. 7
62. Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'
63. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 3
64. Martinů - Symphony No. 6
65. Hindemith - Mathis der Maler
66. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 4
67. Haydn - Symphony No. 100 'Military'
68. Liszt - Faust Symphony
69. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11 'The Year 1905'
70. Górecki - Symphony No. 3 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
71. Sibelius - Symphony No. 6
72. Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 6
73. Elgar - Symphony No. 1
74. Bizet - Symphony in C
75. Janáček - Sinfonietta
76. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia Antartica'
77. Stravinsky - Symphony in C
78. Mozart - Symphony No. 35 'Haffner'
79. Bruckner - Symphony No. 5
80. Bax - Symphony No. 1
81. Mahler - Symphony No. 3
82. Schönberg - Chamber Symphony No. 1
83. Schumann - Symphony No. 4
84. Berwald - Symphony No. 3 'Singulière'
85. Berio - Sinfonia
86. Copland - Symphony No. 3
87. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7
88. Alfvén - Symphony No. 4
89. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 2
90. Ives - Symphony No. 4
91. Stravinsky - Symphony in Three Movements
92. Mahler - Symphony No. 7
93. Nielsen - Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'
94. Roussel - Symphony No. 3
95. Scriabin - Symphony No. 4 'The Poem of Ecstasy'
96. Rautavaara - Symphony No. 8 'The Journey'
97. Suk - Asrael Symphony
98. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5
99. Penderecki - Symphony No. 3
100. Beethoven - Symphony No. 2
101. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8
102. Brian - Symphony No. 1 'Gothic'
103. Haydn - Symphony No. 88
104. Schönberg - Chamber Symphony No. 2
105. Ives - Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'
106. Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4
107. Mozart - Symphony No. 31 'Paris'
108. Schumann - Symphony No. 1 'Spring
109. Hovhaness - Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'
110. Bantock - Hebridean Symphony
111. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4
112. Sibelius - Symphony No. 3
113. Walton - Symphony No. 1
114. Beethoven - Symphony No. 1
115. Elgar - Symphony No. 2
116. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
117. Mozart - Symphony No. 29
118. Glazunov - Symphony No. 4
119. Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 5 'Reformation'
120. Raff - Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
121. Schnittke - Symphony No. 1
122. Berlioz - Roméo et Juliette
123. Haydn - Symphony No. 82 'A Bear'
124. Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony
125. Simpson - Symphony No. 9
126. Berlioz - Harold en Italie
127. Beach - Gaelic Symphony
128. Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 3
129. Hanson - Symphony No. 2 'Romantic'
130. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 9
131. Haydn - Symphony No. 101 'The Clock'
132. Lutoslawski - Symphony No. 3
133. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6
134. Szymanowski - Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'
135. Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
136. Popov - Symphony No. 1
137. Bruckner - Symphony No. 2
138. Taneyev - Symphony No. 4
139. Mozart - Symphony No. 28
140. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 'Polish'
141. Sibelius - Symphony No. 1
142. Dvořák - Symphony No. 6
143. Schubert - Symphony No. 4 'Tragic'
144. Prokofiev - Symphony No. 7
145. Schubert - Symphony No. 6 'Little'
146. Barber - Symphony in One Movement
147. Rimsky-Korsakov - Symphony No. 2 'Antar'
148. Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
149. Kraus - Symphony in C Minor
150. Borodin - Symphony No. 2 *


----------



## emiellucifuge

The greatest symphonists as derived from this thread

1. Mahler
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bruckner
5. Sibelius
6. Shostakovich
7. Haydn
8. Prokofiev
9. Brahms
10. Schubert
11. Tchaikovsky
12. Dvorak
13. Nielsen
14. Vaughan Williams
15. Mendelssohn
16. Schumann
17. Berlioz
18. Stravinsky
19. Rachmaninov
20. Ives

Only including composers with more than 2 symphonies.









Data compiled by AIR


----------

